# Post your 40k wants!



## Magin Chao (Dec 10, 2007)

If you can add anything to 40k; a race of your own, a new suppliment, dream vehicle? what would it be?

Personaly I'd like a race similar to the Mobile Infantry from the Starship Troopers book.


[img=http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/4789/sstgrizzlyqh4.th.jpg]



Wiki said:


> The Mobile Infantry is an elite fighting force of the Terran Federation ( IMPERIUM  ). A Mobile Infantryman is equipped with a Powered Suit as well as an arsenal of weapons at his disposal, some built into the suit. These weapons range from conventional firearms to micro-nuclear warheads. The armor is strong enough to resist any conventional weapon less than high explosives or anti-tank rounds. The servo-motors give the wearer enough strength to crush a tank or tear through a concrete wall, but are dextrous enough to allow them to pick up an egg without breaking it. The armor is also equipped with jump jets and rockets, allowing the trooper to move rapidly about the field. One expression used in the book as a compliment to good soldiers is that they are "on the bounce." According to Juan Rico, when one is suited up in the powered armor, they appear like a "steel gorilla".
> 
> Usually, an MI platoon would drop from individual capsules launched from a troop transport in orbit. The capsule is used only once. The MI platoon will then execute its mission. These missions range from hit-and-run strikes to search and rescue missions. The MI will usually deploy about one trooper every half-mile. After the mission is complete, the Transport will launch a retrieval beacon for the platoon to follow to the retrieval area.


Not sure if it would work in game terms, The army would be very small, maybe around 10 models with no squad coherence, but rules meaning the commander must survive or something similar to 'Phase Out' would happen.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

hmmm id like a better shotgun maybe give it the flamer template :biggrin:


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Leman russ able to shoot all it's guns all the time.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

To hit modifiers like in WFB, 2nd ed., Necromunda.

e.g. -1 to hit at long range, +1 in close with a Shotgun, penalties for cover (rather than an armour save), -1 when doing a stand and shoot reaction to a charge, etc.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmmm I'd like to find out the missing tank between the Predator and the Land Raider. Thats always puzzled me.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Or the two missing legions....


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats never really been a big thing for me. The reasons have always been kinda clear for it but not for the mystery tank.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

my one want?

To know why I have never seen a scout bike except for one in the codex

oh, and to add a new weapon

Bolt Carbine
shorter range than a boltgun (maybe 18-20"), but with assault 2

yes, does already exist in Inquisitor, but I wanna see Marines with em


----------



## Yarrick140 (Dec 1, 2007)

i wanna see a rule that lets tau users have custom weapons. 

And a new humans force that relies on element powers and weapons to win. 
like

Lighting Gun
Range Str Ap Type
18" 5 5 Assault 2 
Earth Gun
Range Str Ap Type
30" 5 5 Rapid fire
Wind Gun
Range Str Ap Type
20" 6 3 Heavy 1 
Fire Gun
Range Str Ap Type
Template 5 5 Assault 1 
Ice Gun
Range Str Ap Type
Template 4 6 Assault 1 

And there are 5 types of warriors

Fire,Earth,Ice,Wind,Lighting


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

A Jeep for Imperial Guard which should replace the Sentinel. They should be called Wyverns, I'm tellin you man! 

I really like the M.I. from Starship Troopers. I would play them over IG but I don't think it's likely that they will ever come about as Space Marine Terminators are pretty close to the same thing. However, they have things like tactical nukes, flamers, heavy flamers, grenades, beam swords, insane armor, jump jets.


----------



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd love to see the specialty Guard forces fleshed out more. The books all acknowledge that there are many differen PDFs each unique and with their own powers. They do fight little wars amongst themselves all the time, and are inducted into Imperial Armies as needed. To actually see some of these things get offiical codexes like those of the Space Marine Chapters would be great.

If that isn't possible then I want a Squat unit that I can induct into my Guard army like Ratling and Ogryn currently are. I don't care if they sucked, had bad models, or did quite "fit"... I want my _ing Space Dwarves to fight along side my Space Ogres and Space Hobbits. Even though I want them for Fluff/Flavor, it could give me access to Jump Infantry or Bikers (things that I can't get as Guard, which is especially frustrating as I cannot see the reason for this to be the case).


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

That reminds me, Cadians definitely need Rough Rider bikes and something with a Jump Pack could be cool too.

Also, in Legends of the Old West, shotguns use the flame template. I wouldn't mind that.

Finally, I agree that the different regiments should be fleshed out as each one should be significantly different.


----------



## SyNide (Nov 24, 2007)

I want the new DE codex


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

I want a Farsight Codex! Crisis Suits as a troops choice, hand to hand specialist suits, faster moving suits, suits suits suits!

I'd also like to see several Guard supplements, even if they're just downloadable, with revamped models to follow on. The jeep idea is a good one, and I'd also like to see Guard have a lot more armor options. I know that they already have a lot, but having a couple more transport types (Like a HUMMV type transport with a heavy bolter on top for HQ units) so that you have the option of having a very fast army without having to spend 70+ points to ferry around a 70 point unit.

Oh, and more troops options for Necrons. They're a very boring army to design a list for, imho.

Hmmm...Would it be too much to ask for Kroot to have a 4+ invulnerable in hand to hand to represent they're agility? Even with increased points, that'd make Kroot so much better. Or maybe in a Kroot Mercenary Codex? Ah, but while I'm wishing, I'd also like a million bucks...


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

5+ or a 6+.
While I'm here I'll say Death Gurad Terminators(T5 and Feel no Pain) and similar with all the devoted legions, recreate the CSM legions and a plastic space Marine terminator captain and a plastic power armour chaos lord/sorcerer


----------



## Yarrick140 (Dec 1, 2007)

A farsight/purtide codex would be awesome


----------



## RPD_Tyrant (Dec 21, 2007)

Dark Eldar Codex >:d


----------



## Yarrick140 (Dec 1, 2007)

Dark Eldar battlesuits


----------



## RPD_Tyrant (Dec 21, 2007)

Yarrick140 said:


> Dark Eldar battlesuits


Dark Eldar Marines :wink::so_happy:


----------



## Yarrick140 (Dec 1, 2007)

nah.

Dark Eldar battle suits use the user fear to drive it and uses the screems as weapons


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

New dark eldar codex is most needed.

Most wanted is a return of actual movement values to 40k. They could then get rid of all the ass like fleet of foot. Lets face it, they screwed the pooch with that one, and have never been able to fix it. I think they are just stubbornly clinging on. It didnt work... let it go.

I prefer the armour save mdified by strength in WFB, and would like to see that return. Though the new system is equally viable, and will be kept. The WFB system is just my preference.

Oh yeah, i'd also like them to stop forcing marines down peoples throats, but since its about the only thing that keeps them in business, it is here till the end of time. Its always been a bugbear of mine that the guard is supposed to be the most common fighting force of the imperium, but the ratio of marine to guard armies is prob about 20-1, if not higher.


----------



## Magin Chao (Dec 10, 2007)

Pandawithissues... said:


> New dark eldar codex is most needed.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, i'd also like them to stop forcing marines down peoples throats, but since its about the only thing that keeps them in business, it is here till the end of time. Its always been a bugbear of mine that the guard is supposed to be the most common fighting force of the imperium, but the ratio of marine to guard armies is prob about 20-1, if not higher.


1x Agree good sir!


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

Pandawithissues... said:


> Oh yeah, i'd also like them to stop forcing marines down peoples throats, but since its about the only thing that keeps them in business, it is here till the end of time. Its always been a bugbear of mine that the guard is supposed to be the most common fighting force of the imperium, but the ratio of marine to guard armies is prob about 20-1, if not higher.


I agree with you but I think the reason this is so is because taking on creating an IG army is a daunting task with all of the assembling and painting that has to be done.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Let's see; new DE codex is covered, non forgeworld drop troop IG was covered, Armor Save mods like WFB and Necromunda covered, Sisters of Battle swimsuit issue maybe or personally I would like a plastic salamander kit for the guard.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

that sounds vaguely like something from Slaanesh (or Tzeentch, cant remember what is the noisy one)

i would like a race base on the WHFBs Lizardmen, like the tyranids, but more humanoid.


----------



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

There are already Slann (like the Fantasy race) in the 40K fluff, but they've been pretty much marginallized and have played no significant role in politics of the galaxy for several million years. It is unlikely that they would be able field sufficient forces in any given fight to change things one way or the other.


----------



## earcar (Dec 14, 2007)

Cheaper sprues

That is all.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> I agree with you but I think the reason this is so is because taking on creating an IG army is a daunting task with all of the assembling and painting that has to be done


I fully agree, but it is true that the marine armies far outweigh any other, and this is due to the aggressive sales.

This isn't for 40k as such, but i'd like to see more of a return to a good white dwarf. As well as the old school army deals, maybe just like a deal on plastic boxed sets. 'Buy all your core boxed sets, get 1 free or something. Just like a flexible system to reward bulk buying. The apocalypse sets are a great step in the right direction, but they lack flexibility.


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

scorpions in plastic
lol~and everything cheaper...my money is going to the drains


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

I want cheaper models (don't we all) and a complete transfer to solely plastic. Metal models annoy me. Game-wise, I'd love to see a new race, but I'd have no idea what that would look like. A less Imperium-centric universe would be nice (that said, I do collect 2 Imperium armies).

EDIT: I say a new race because none of the current ones quite fit with what I want. I still love the game, but nothing 'sits right' with me.


----------



## Yarrick140 (Dec 1, 2007)

Same.
I figure out once i start out with a force my mind changes and says this force will be better. i was thinking of a pirate space marine company would be cool. if there is already one can someone pm me the rules or something.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i think the closest you would get to a pirate SM army would be the Dark Angels, who mostly follow their own agenda and rules.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Not sure about regular space marine pirates but Chaos has the Red Corsairs. According to the dex they even snagged a Space Puppie cruiser.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

mgtymouze said:


> Not sure about regular space marine pirates but Chaos has the Red Corsairs. According to the dex they even snagged a Space Puppie cruiser.


Yep. The Red Corsairs are probably the most famous Marine Pirates.

All Marine pirates are Chaos Renegades though. Piracy pretty much implies that they rejected the Emperor.

I suppose you could come up with a Chapter that specialized in raiding Tau shipping or something, but that would really be stretching things fluff-wise.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

the ability to fire pistols and and assault weapons in the assault phase.

I should not have to be afraid of shooting my enemy, but choosing to shoot has bit me in the ass so many times.


----------



## Yarrick140 (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice. i know a few poeple would have that good :ireful2: . The loser company Ravenwing :fuck: 



Sorry if anyone has ravenwing. i just think there over powered. Because they have speed, firepower, numbers ((because you don't need to buy tanks))and Armor.


----------



## Slainsoldier (Dec 26, 2007)

I know that it will draw groans, and the majority of the population is glad that they were all killed in Epic, but..

Space Dwarves. I find it ironic that the magazine that hosts 40k and has the word Dwarf in its title sees a dark future without the little stunties.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i want to know what the dark angels big secret is, and also cheaper models


----------



## Magin Chao (Dec 10, 2007)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> i want to know what the dark angels big secret is, and also cheaper models


There big secret is the fallen, and the location of lion


----------



## slayerPwn (Dec 30, 2007)

autocannons should have ap 3 because the shell is bigger than the distance that we move troops:laugh:k:


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Proper elite units eg cool ass ninjas with guns not those shit assassins for ig.
Primarchs and massive story line development.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I want new DE codex, New Space Wolves codex, people to stop bleating on about Squats coming back cos it aint going to happen, ever, plastic havocs, attack bikes for Chaos, more plastic hq models for all races. Think thats about it.:grin:


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd like to see the squats come back. I'd likw to see teh Hrud come out as an army. I'd like to see Orks with S4 and T4. I'd like to see the Nids codex re-written. I'd like to see combi bolters have more than one use for the non bolter part. I'd like to see the VDR redone and made current. I'd like to see rules for all the old armorcast models (reaver titan, Phantom titan, tyranid biotitans, etc.). I'd also like to see a tyranid transport tank/wyrm (rhino equivalent). I'd like to see an official genestealer cult army list, Legion of the Damned army list, lost and the damned army list.


----------



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

Who are the Hrud again?


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

GW Drop Pod models. I know they're coming but hurry it up already. 

Also SM Scouts with Shotguns and Scouts on Bikes need to be more desirable and while we're at it a SM Scout HQ would be nice and fluffy.

Oh and finally more cool GW released Apocalypse stuff like Titans for half the price of Forge World and Thunderhawks etc.


----------



## drake1813 (Sep 23, 2007)

nothing 








lol


----------



## The Hobo Hunter (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to keep doctrines in the next IG codex.


----------



## annhwi (Dec 21, 2007)

I would like GW to put an edition of the game out (such as the 5th ed. coming soon)... and then all new codexes at the same time so that there is no "adaptation" of old codexes to new rules. It would simplify things significantly. 

Also, these White Dwarf lists... whats up with that... some of us barely have enough to deal with what we have let alone try to keep up with the WD mods... (and I've been stung by some of that some time ago.... grr)

Otherwise, quality of minis is excellent (and since I do deal with other systems, I have some "lovely" stuff to compare it too...<grimace>)

Ultimately...not too many things on proverbial list. (I could wish for prices to come down, but I already know thats not going to happen)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I want Ravenwing jetbike squads. That would be awesome.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Ork models with dreadlocks.


----------



## earcar (Dec 14, 2007)

AHEM *cheaper sprues* AHEM

Sorry, I have something in my throat.


----------



## jeppax (Jan 2, 2008)

Bringing the undead back to life in the 41:th millenia as a own race led by a legendary now dead character such as Horus.


----------



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

jeppax said:


> Bringing the undead back to life in the 41:th millenia as a own race led by a legendary now dead character such as Horus.


Wasn't that what Necrons were supposed to be?

Robotic Space Zombies?


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

special characters reevaluated as they revamp all the codicies. some seem utterly lackluster compared to others.


----------



## jeppax (Jan 2, 2008)

The necrons are just a bunch of guys that was turned to living metal skeletons by their gods. not reawakened boddies that rises from anchent battlefields to kill all living.

and the talk about Horus, he is just an example of alegendary character because he was slain by The Emperor in the beggining of the galactick wars aka the horus heresey. and i havent find anny other characters that are werry inportant but dead


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

earcar said:


> AHEM *cheaper sprues* AHEM
> 
> Sorry, I have something in my throat.


Yes. Apparently cheaper sprues...


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

Kind of a WIP of mine, a human splinter colony that never suffered the set-backs of the Imperium. A group that went off during the Age of Exploration but retained all of it's Scientific knowledge and capabilities. Basically imagine the Imperium but without the religion and 10,000 of technological breakthroughs - basically, what the Emperor was actually trying to achieve.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

a human army that has actually PROGRESSED technologically, instead of progressing then regressing back into a dark age. Perhaps some human race could come from beyond the known universe with armor thats subatomically engineered to withstand a direct impact from almost any projectile, with guns that use magnites to propell projectiles at near-light speed that can penetrate ANY armor. I mean, we have that stuff NOW for chrissake, and i cant image what wounderous things they will _really_ have for the military in 30 thousand years.
but perhaps that too far-fetched for the 40k universe...so ill stay happy with my Dark Angels


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Special characters limited to apocalypse only. Where they belong.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

all special character to be good


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

squadiee said:


> my one want?
> 
> To know why I have never seen a scout bike except for one in the codex
> 
> ...


As much as I would LOVE that, you know it aitn gonna happen..:grin:


----------



## The Deserter (May 28, 2007)

I want a Demon prince with a mastercrafted lightning claw with 2D6 attacks......


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

Slainsoldier said:


> I know that it will draw groans, and the majority of the population is glad that they were all killed in Epic, but..
> 
> Space Dwarves. I find it ironic that the magazine that hosts 40k and has the word Dwarf in its title sees a dark future without the little stunties.


Surprisingly, I agree wholeheartedly with you there. Although I'm too new to the game to remember a time when they were in it, I've done my reading and damn it I miss those dudes. I'd love to see them come back 

I WANT 40k STUNTIES!


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Me to the only small people weve got at the moment are ratlings and they suck


----------



## wetware (Dec 8, 2007)

Aren't the Squats a part of the Tau empire now, working with the Earth Caste much like the Kroot and Vespid work with the Fire Caste?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not sure but it would certainly be a good way of bringing them back into the game without causing too much up-roar.


----------



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

wetware said:


> Aren't the Squats a part of the Tau empire now, working with the Earth Caste much like the Kroot and Vespid work with the Fire Caste?


No, they're the Demiurge. A distinct race who are currently independant trade partners.

Even if they don't give us back the the Squats, they would do just as well. And would make the Tau into a semi-viable alternative to the Emprie by giving it two distinct army codexes.


----------



## shakrut (Apr 30, 2007)

Well I'm pretty sure I'll forget something but hey ho....;

- Cult lists for Chaos that make my deathgaurd army feel right again (I don't care if theyre not very powerful, just that it feels right to play, which they don't right now IMHO)

- Eldar death Spinners that fire armour save or die template weapons (soooo cool)

- Flame spurts on gargoyals

- Scout bikes back in my BA list 

- More options for BA vet sgts like combi weapons or storm bolters

- Larger brood sizes for Implaer & Strangler gaunts

- Harlequin & Genestealer cult armies


----------



## wetware (Dec 8, 2007)

Honestly I think the Demiurg was a way to get some of the Squat fans to just shut up. They are traders, hate orks, are short... but since they don't all have beards those who have said that the squats are never coming back don't have to eat any humble pie.

But what I'd like for Christmas is something resembling psychic powers for my beloved Tau. Heck... I'd cheer for some sort of counter to psychic powers, especially since without a presence in the warp it makes little sense that powers would even work on them. Or perhaps something to explain why they don't have a signature in the warp while every other life form with even a speck of 'soul' has one.


----------

